# Changer écran Powerbook G4 17 pouces



## RenardOne (4 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Un ami possédant un Powerbook G4 17 pouces commence a avoir de sérieux problèmes avec son écran. Des lignes verticales lumineuses viennent s'accumuler de jour en jour et leur nombre commence à rendre la machine très inconfortable.

Il ne connais pas très bien le monde mac et n'a pas les moyens de renouveler sa machine à court terme, et j'aimerai lui trouver un écran de rechange ou bien un prestataire pouvant le changer pour lui.

Je viens donc ici pour avoir un petit coup de main de votre part et lui trouver rapidement une solution.

Merciiii !


----------



## pumauer (8 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir (ou bonjour) !

Bon, faut voir si c'est pas la carte graphique qui fait des siennes! 
Sinon, pour les écrans, y a des magasins d'occase à Paris où on peut trouver des pièces détachées. Y a aussi des sites spécialisés dans la vente de pièces détachées Mac.
Sinon, il reste toujours l'option d'acheter un Mac d'occasion...


----------



## RenardOne (9 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,

Merci de votre réponse, je vais creuser un peu ces pistes.

À bientôt.


----------

